# what size exercise sheet for 16.3hh in 6ft 9?



## slivertonics (10 September 2008)

as title really. Was thinking of getting one on offer in derby house but the size is puzzling me!

thanks guys


----------



## nikki_07766 (10 September 2008)

Mine have to have 5 ft exercise sheet but there arn't many makes that make them that big ( mark tood and rambo are the two makes i have), so depending how chunky yours is you may get away with a 4 ft 9 ...


----------



## Eira (10 September 2008)

Ditto Nikki_07766 

I ordered a 4'9 one from DH a while ago and it looked like it belonged on my NF not Sol


----------



## lucym (10 September 2008)

my boy wears 6'6" turnouts, and 4'3" exersize sheets fit him perfectly, not too big or too small, so maybe a 4'6" would be ok, i always prefer exersize sheets to be on the smaller size so they dont flap off their bottoms


----------



## Angua2 (10 September 2008)

I was told ( as a rule of thumb) that for excercise sheets you needed to take 2' off the length of the rug that the horse takes


Hope that helps


----------



## checkmate1 (10 September 2008)

Ive got 2 exercise sheets (one flourecent one not) for my 16.2 WBxTB at 4"9, fits perfect, but wouldnt hurt to have another inch or two, so I fould imagine you would maybe need 5ft.


----------



## checkmate1 (10 September 2008)

Oh and shes in 6"6 rugs. 6"9 rugs (she has two hand me down 6"9) swamp her a little.


----------



## DottyConnection (10 September 2008)

4 ft 9. You always go 2ft less than their turnout rug. However, some aren't very deep x


----------



## slivertonics (10 September 2008)

thanks guys gone for 4ft 9


----------

